# Favorite Building



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've always been interested in building architecture...so whats your favorite building? It can be modern, old, ancient, anything....

Here's mine...New York's wonderful Flatiron Building. You can read about it here.










Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like art-deco buildings - my favourite in the UK is in London , there aren't that many so its easy to choose. For me its a toss-up between the old Hoover Factory in west London and the Ideal Building in Argyle Street, London.

The Ideal gets it by a short brick - black granite and bronze, designed by an American I think.

I really like the "flat-iron" I saw it last year in NYC


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Wemyss Bay Station


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> Wemyss Bay Station


 Nice one, Griff. I might dig out my photos of Deltics....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks...............clock this one!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Got to go along with the Hoover factory on the Western Avenue, west of London.

Magnificent Art Deco edifice that I never tire of looking at.

Has been used in "Poirot" on numerous occasions.

There was also the "Firestone" factory nearby but some vandals pulled it down before a protection order could be placed on it.









Of course in New York it has to be the Chrysler building. Metallic Deco Monolith.

I'd actually love to live in one of those fabulous Art Deco houses that are built around the commuter areas of London.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

neil said:


> There was also the "Firestone" factory nearby but some vandals pulled it down before a protection order could be placed on it.


 That really pisses me off ... you can also add the old Tate and Lyle factory in the Docklands it was stunning .... went last year


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

neil said:


> Of course in New York it has to be the Chrysler building. Metallic Deco Monolith.


Me too Neil. Tops the Flatiron by a smidge, in a city of great buildings.

Also, the Palace of Fine Arts in San Francisco. And Edinburgh Castle (another great architecture city).

I'll stop now.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Like some of the other guys,,,,anything Art-Deco and defineately NOT Art-Nouveau !!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hasn't Seatle got some good buildings? I seem to remember some arty ex-girlfriend telling me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And one of my modern favorites, Arche de la Defense, in fact the whole la Defense area is pretty amazing:










Went up it last year, very impressive. I'm not a fan of the French, but they are much bolder with modern architecture than us boring Brits







(at least the Tricorn Centre in Portsmouth is finally being torn down)

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MANCHESTER BUILDINGS ETC


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Got to go along with the Hoover factory on the Western Avenue, west of London.
> 
> Magnificent Art Deco edifice that I never tire of looking at.
> 
> ...





> get's my vote, fred.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I love Little Morton Hall, I just don't know how it's stood for so long.

I have some pictures somewhere, if I find them I scan one and post it.









I borrowed this image off the interweb, all credit to the author.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The Flatiron building was definately in my head as number one then I saw Silverhawk picked it. So I decided to go with the Chrysler building, then I saw Neil had it amoungst his favorites. So to be original I guess I'll go with the "Falling Water" house by Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

When I worked in NYC (pre9/11) I worked 5 blocks away from the Flatiron I was on 21st and Park. It really is a stunning building and the first to use the name skyscraper, pretty funny now with buildings all around it being larger. My favorite would have to be the Chrysler especially when all of the details are seen in photos.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Can't decide between the Chrysler building in New York or the new Pickle building in London (I don't know it's proper name I just love it, so bold). But both are seriously cool.


----------

